# Found Absinthe



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

I was cleaning my smoking room the other day and found a bottle I thought was already gone, nope full bottle.

Man life is good!

its pays to be a packrat sometimes:tu


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

I read an article about Absinthe. Sounds like interesting stuff. You pour it over sugar or something, right?


----------



## weetone (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep, ice cold water over sugar in a spoon I believe.

Cool stuff, I'm going to have to get around to trying it someday.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

Tell us a little more because as I understand it absinthe with it's active hallucinogenic has been illegal in USA for some time. Did you manage to import this bottle somehow or what? Does it actually produce any psychoactive effects? How old is it?


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

It is legal over here in europe, though there are many different versions of 
the stuff that aren't all good. 
Best on e have is a home distilled one from germany, this stuff kicks @ss 
compared to the factory Absinthe I had. 

It is an aquired taste though, not everyone like anaise (if I write that correctly.)


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

JacksonCognac said:


> Tell us a little more because as I understand it absinthe with it's active hallucinogenic has been illegal in USA for some time. Did you manage to import this bottle somehow or what? Does it actually produce any psychoactive effects? How old is it?


It's now legal in the US. There's a certain chemical compound found in wormwood (an ingredient in absinthe) that's known to be toxic. So long as the levels of that compound are below a certain limit, the stuff can be sold here. I've seen 'Lucid' all over the place, and I know there are a few others. Chances are jkorp will chime in here sooner or later with a better answer, he's done his homework on this stuff.


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

Mark C said:


> It's now legal in the US. There's a certain chemical compound found in wormwood (an ingredient in absinthe) that's known to be toxic. So long as the levels of that compound are below a certain limit, the stuff can be sold here. I've seen 'Lucid' all over the place, and I know there are a few others. Chances are jkorp will chime in here sooner or later with a better answer, he's done his homework on this stuff.


To my knowledge - it does not produce the psychoactive effects it claims to.
As of late, its state of legality in America has made it into a high-end artisan drink.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

tech-ninja said:


> I read an article about Absinthe. Sounds like interesting stuff. You pour it over sugar or something, right?


Yes It is some amazing and tasty stuff, no you do not hallucinate and no theres no green fairy. Its like drinking a vodka redbull in which your tipsy but have that mental clarity its amazing. Also you must really enjoy bitter drinks with an anise flavor.

PS- the best one I have had is the Jade absinths


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

JordanWexler said:


> To my knowledge - it does not produce the psychoactive effects it claims to.
> As of late, its state of legality in America has made it into a high-end artisan drink.


That's the way I understand it as well. The whole hallucinogenic thing was tested a short time ago on a bottle from the era that was found sealed. It contained nothing that would produce hallucinations. Probably like the Mezcal legend if you drink a bottle of Mezcal and eat the worm you'll hallucinate.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

hova45 said:


> Yes It is some amazing and tasty stuff, no you do not hallucinate and no theres no green fairy. Its like drinking a vodka redbull in which your tipsy but have that mental clarity its amazing. Also you must really enjoy bitter drinks with an anise flavor.
> 
> PS- the best one I have had is the Jade absinths


Wow sounds cool... I'll have to try it at some point.


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

JacksonCognac said:


> Tell us a little more because as I understand it absinthe with it's active hallucinogenic has been illegal in USA for some time. Did you manage to import this bottle somehow or what? Does it actually produce any psychoactive effects? How old is it?


Drink a few gallons, you'll see the :mnjust before you :hn from alcohol poisoning.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

MadAl said:


> That's the way I understand it as well. The whole hallucinogenic thing was tested a short time ago on a bottle from the era that was found sealed. It contained nothing that would produce hallucinations. Probably like the Mezcal legend if you drink a bottle of Mezcal and eat the worm you'll hallucinate.


I found the other Mezcal legend to be true though.

If you drink an entire bottle of Mezcal and eat the worm you will not get laid.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

JacksonCognac said:


> Wow sounds cool... I'll have to try it at some point.


Jade is what i got at home.
Very awesome stuff and affordable.


----------



## Thillium (Jan 14, 2008)

You can get bottles of absinthe without the anise taste.

I don't know if I can post the site up or not though.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Thillium said:


> You can get bottles of absinthe without the anise taste.
> 
> I don't know if I can post the site up or not though.


Whats the point then, unless your not trying to keep it traditional and concise. you might as will drink some moon shine and redbull


----------



## Thillium (Jan 14, 2008)

hova45 said:


> Whats the point then, unless your not trying to keep it traditional and concise. you might as will drink some moon shine and redbull


Never said anti-anise bottles were the cool thing to do:tu

I personally like traditional Absinthe anyways, even if I hate the black liquorice taste:ss


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

Thujone is the chemical from wormwood that is toxic in high doses and supposedly causes some psycoactive effect. It is present in such low concentrations in even the strongest absinthe that you would die of alcohol poisening long before any effects from the thujone were noticible. Absinthe has a lot more alcohol then most liquor does.


----------



## wh0re (Apr 26, 2007)

macjoe53 said:


> I found the other Mezcal legend to be true though.
> 
> If you drink an entire bottle of Mezcal and eat the worm you will not get laid.


lol!


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Mark C said:


> It's now legal in the US. There's a certain chemical compound found in wormwood (an ingredient in absinthe) that's known to be toxic. So long as the levels of that compound are below a certain limit, the stuff can be sold here. I've seen 'Lucid' all over the place, and I know there are a few others. Chances are jkorp will chime in here sooner or later with a better answer, he's done his homework on this stuff.


How did I mis this thread!

Looks like it's all been said already....

Yes, Thujone is the compound that will cause "some" mind altering effects, but at levels that would be toxic anyway. Reports of fairies and hallucinations are more likely form chronic alcohol abuse and poisoning and not Thujone.

Analysis of "Pre-Ban" Absinthe shows that Thujone levels were *lower* than the current FDA reg allow for. So this means that authenic Absinthe is legal in the US.

I think it's more accurate to state that it's not all of a sudden legal now it always was, just the understanding and interpretation of the regs has changed. Now, you can't and won't be able to get Thujone Bombs(absinthe made to have higher levels of wormwood that traditional), but you can get good quality, real Absinthe in the US.

Thujone, in absinthe, comes from Grand Wormwood. A US bastard version of Absinthe called "Absinte" has been available for a long time. This product didn't not have Grand Wormwood in the mix, but some other wormwood variety.

You need to make a louche with Absinthe. DO NOT drink shots of it. DO NOT light sugar cubes on fire and drop them in a glass of Absinthe. IMO, you will only really enjoy, and I mean enjoy not a search to see the green fairy, by making a proper louche.

Get yourself a stemmed 6oz glass or buy an Absinthe glass. Pour 1oz of Absinthe in the glass. Put your Absinthe spoon of the glass and place a sugar cube on it. Slowly drip ice cold water over the sugar cube. You will see the Absinthe start to get cloudy, and you will really smell the Absinthe start to open up. The amount of water is personal preference, but I shoot for about a 3:1 or 4:1 ratio. What you can do is add water until the edge of the louche isn't clear anymore, but milky like the rest of the louche. Give the louche a gentle stir to mix in the sugar a little more and enjoy.

A very good Absinthe to start with is Kubler 53. It is a Swiss Blanc Absinthe, meaning it's clear because of not going through a final coloring step. It is the least expensive US Absinthe offering right now but is most tastey.

Hope that helps.


----------

